# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ESTROFEM

## magi7

Drage moje suborke,

evo meni je doktor dao estrofem, 2 od 2mg na dan jer mi još uvije malo ide smeđega pa je rekao da bi trebala piti estrofem. Međutim čula sam da je on za zadebljanje endometrija, a menij je on OK, pa ako netko nešto zna-samo mi javite. Jer ga pijem eto već drugi dan i ništa se nije smanjilo.

 :Kiss:

----------

